# removing wax from your board



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

Just stick to the scraping.

It takes a bit yes, but unless you've applied horrible big amounts I can't really imagine it taking more than 4-5 minutes to scrape it all off. But if you use lamp oil to clean off the excess, you could easily end up cleaning off what's in the base too.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah, l learned why. everyone keeps saying scrape all wax off. its suppose to be only excess wax T_T


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I've waxed my own board twice now. I use too much wax and scraping still takes me a long time. I'm sure it comes with practice, just like everything else with snowboarding. I just approach it like a purification ritual for the next day's shred.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

It takes time, Its not fun, but it's kinda relaxing and in the end you know your board is ready to go properly.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

stillz said:


> I've waxed my own board twice now. I use too much wax and scraping still takes me a long time. I'm sure it comes with practice, just like everything else with snowboarding. I just approach it like a purification ritual for the next day's shred.



Scraping should take a long time. Better to use too much wax than too little.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the best way that ive leaned is to rub the wax on by hand before melting ti into the base. if you use the wax kinda like a crayon you use a lot less wax and its alot easier to scrape off.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

crazyface said:


> the best way that ive leaned is to rub the wax on by hand before melting ti into the base. if you use the wax kinda like a crayon you use a lot less wax and its alot easier to scrape off.


Because your not getting enough wax on the board imo...

Waxing isn't the easiest thing in the world physically. Just gotta man up and scrape the shit off as best as possible.

Do it a little bit at a time if your arms get tired.... Just remember to always scrape long ways on the board


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Because your not getting enough wax on the board imo...
> 
> Waxing isn't the easiest thing in the world physically. Just gotta man up and scrape the shit off as best as possible.
> 
> Do it a little bit at a time if your arms get tired.... Just remember to always scrape long ways on the board


Metal scrapers make things much easier too once you get the motions down so you dont gouge your board..they stay much sharper..all the plastic ones i used dulled noticeably after like 2-3 waxes...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Buy a roto brush and skip scraping all together.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> NO!!!!!


Ya know, I was wondering how many post down I was going to have to read before the Snowolf meltdown showed-up. 

To the OP, indeed, check the videos Snowolf mentioned if you want some at-home instruction. They are quite good.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> all the plastic ones i used dulled noticeably after like 2-3 waxes...


Just rub their edges on sandpaper laid on the table top. Puts a nice edge back on in under a minute. 

To the OP, takes me about 5-7 minutes to scrape my board after waxing. If you're not in and around that time frame, you're probably putting on too much wax.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bones said:


> Just rub their edges on sandpaper laid on the table top. Puts a nice edge back on in under a minute.
> 
> To the OP, takes me about 5-7 minutes to scrape my board after waxing. If you're not in and around that time frame, you're probably putting on too much wax.


Never worked too well for me. Granted i didnt use sand paper..i used my old apartments porch which was just a concrete slab like a sidewalk..fairly rough...could smell it ..just never made much of a difference.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

"you may not be getting enough wax then"

that may be true, but i always scrape a thin layer off of the entire board. no section goes without wax. its not like im rubbing it on once, im going over everything multiple times.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

i use metal but watch out


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Whirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr










It's a time saver.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

that won't do anything if you need to run at a industrial pace i suggest one of these little monsters


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

im sold - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2YBLpz16KA


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The_Guchi said:


> im sold - YouTube - Scraping and Roto-Brushing


The bases look great in the close up shot.

Free the Structure!


----------

